# Jorge Javier va de listo y...



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2022)

*ZASCA*


----------



## UpSpain (13 Jul 2022)

Uff me ha dolido hasta a mí


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (13 Jul 2022)

Como a él le gusta, en toda la boca y chorreándole por las comisuras de los labios.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Y porque no? No paga impuestos y mucho más porcentualmente? No tiene derecho a sanidad pública tampoco?


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Uff me ha dolido hasta a mí



Jajaja ¡iba a decir justo lo mismo!


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



No, es mejor dársela a un pobre que ni vaya por clase. El mérito y el esfuerzo es lo único que debiera importar.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Y porque no? No paga impuestos y mucho más porcentualmente? No tiene derecho a sanidad pública tampoco?



Vamos a ver, hermoso, si te lo tengo que explicar a estas alturas, el problema lo tienes tú, no yo. Vete un poquico a que te de el aire anda, haz el favor...


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> No, es mejor dársela a un pobre que ni vaya por clase. El mérito y el esfuerzo es lo único que debiera importar.



Y es mucho mejor dársela a un pobre, o a 20 pobres, que se esfuercen y hagan méritos, antes que a los hijos de clase alta que van a todo pagado por adelantado. En el origen del concepto "beca" no están los que ganan más de 16 millones de las antiguas pesetas al año, es un sinsentido.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hermoso, si te lo tengo que explicar a estas alturas, el problema lo tienes tú, no yo. Vete un poquico a que te de el aire anda, haz el favor...



Ah el clásico de que me parece mal pero no sé explicar porqué soy un sectario y un dogmático y repito el mantra rico malo pobre bueno de la izquierda.

Ok mejor no expliques nada, ten cuidado no te cagues encima.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hermoso, si te lo tengo que explicar a estas alturas, el problema lo tienes tú, no yo. Vete un poquico a que te de el aire anda, haz el favor...



Explícalo porque no lo entendemos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Y es mucho mejor dársela a un pobre, o a 20 pobres, que se esfuercen y hagan méritos, antes que a los hijos de clase alta que van a todo pagado por adelantado. En el origen del concepto "beca" no están los que ganan más de 16 millones de las antiguas pesetas al año, es un sinsentido.



Los ricos son los que más pagan por lo tanto los que más derechos a beca tienen.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Y es mucho mejor dársela a un pobre, o a 20 pobres, que se esfuercen y hagan méritos, antes que a los hijos de clase alta que van a todo pagado por adelantado. En el origen del concepto "beca" no están los que ganan más de 16 millones de las antiguas pesetas al año, es un sinsentido.



Se dará a todos, pobres y ricos, siempre y cuando hagan méritos.

Sabes cuáles son los anteriores límites para acceder a dichas becas? Que vas a saber, si eres un gandul sectario.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Ah el clásico de que me parece mal pero no sé explicar porqué soy un sectario y un dogmático y repito el mantra rico malo pobre bueno de la izquierda.
> 
> Ok mejor no expliques nada, ten cuidado no te cagues encima.



Mira por donde lo he explicado justo encima de tu comentario. Yo no sé si seré tonto a las tres, pero que tú eres un bocazas que se pasa de listo, eso no lo dudan ahora mismo ni en Zimbabue.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los ricos son los que más pagan por lo tanto los que más derechos a beca tienen.



¿Les damos una beca a los hijos de Bill Gates entonces? ¿Qué me dices?


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Mira por donde lo he explicado justo encima de tu comentario. Yo no sé si seré tonto a las tres, pero que tú eres un bocazas que se pasa de listo, eso no lo dudan ahora mismo ni en Zimbabue.



Pues vaya explicación de mierda, no esperaba menos.

O sea que una familia que ingresan entre el padre y la madre 45000 euros brutos al año no pueden acceder a la beca, porque son ricos.


Si no tienes ni puta idea de cómo se aplican, ni tienes idea de los anteriores límites, si tú te crees que se lo quitan a los pobres y se lo dan a los ricos.

Sabes cuál es la renta media de Madrid?

Que vas a saber si eres un analfabeto


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿Les damos una beca a los hijos de Bill Gates entonces? ¿Qué me dices?



Si los hijos de Bill Gates sacan todo matrícula de honor porque no pedazo de sectario?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿Les damos una beca a los hijos de Bill Gates entonces? ¿Qué me dices?



Si son brillantes, sí.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Pues vaya explicación de mierda, no esperaba menos.
> 
> O sea que una familia que ingresan entre el padre y la madre 45000 euros brutos al año no pueden acceder a la beca, porque son ricos.
> 
> ...



Ni en las tertulias de radio de la derecha entienden esta medida y su aplicación. Pero tú sí. Lo dicho, el problema lo tienes tú. La beca a gente que gana más de 100k al año no es solo un sinsentido, es un insulto.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Si los hijos de Bill Gates sacan todo matrícula de honor porque no pedazo de sectario?



Porque no les hace ninguna falta. Sentido común. Y cuando vas contra el sentido común empiezas a ir cuesta abajo... En la izquierda sabemos de eso, hazme caso.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si son brillantes, sí.


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

Esta discusion de quien merece o no la ayuda publica es repetitiva y no lleva a ninguna parte. 
Lo mejor seria eliminar los impuestos y las ayudas y asi cada uno se preocuparia de lo que tiene, sin hacer bilis por lo que recibe el vecino. 
Ademas seria mas justo, el dinero para el que se lo gane.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ni en las tertulias de radio de la derecha entienden esta medida y su aplicación. Pero tú sí. Lo dicho, el problema lo tienes tú. La beca a gente que gana más de 100k al año no es solo un sinsentido, es un insulto.



Insulto es tener que aguantar un gobierno ruinoso que seguro que aplaudes, insulto son políticos como los del PSOE y podemos que no nos merecemos.

Insulto es tener que explicar a un retrasado como tú que la beca es para núcleos familiares de hasta 100k, no más, mientes, hasta 100 y que los límites eran muy bajos, que una familia que ingresara entre 2 35k no podía acceder a esas becas, NO PODIA, que han subido los límites SIN PERJUICIO a las clases más humildes.

Pero como solo escuchas la sexta y lees público que vas a saber, así te va, lorito de repetición


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Insulto es tener que aguantar un gobierno ruinoso que seguro que aplaudes, insulto son políticos como los del PSOE y podemos que no nos merecemos.
> 
> Insulto es tener que explicar a un retrasado como tú que la beca es para núcleos familiares de hasta 100k, no más, mientes, hasta 100 y que los límites eran muy bajos, que una familia que ingresara entre 2 35k no podía acceder a esas becas, NO PODIA, que han subido los límites SIN PERJUICIO a las clases más humildes.
> 
> Pero como solo escuchas la sexta y lees público que vas a saber, así te va, lorito de repetición



"Hasta 100k", ¿y eso te parece bien? Tú me insultas y me llamas retrasado, pero el que se está haciendo acreedor del calificativo eres precisamente tú xD

O sea, gano 98k al año, 16.305.828 de pesetas, y necesito una beca para pagarle algo a mi hijo, una beca que asciende a cuanto? Qué le ayuda económicamente a una persona que gana 98k al año una beca? Una putísima mierda xD

En cambio a una familia de clase media que consiga llegar a 30k al año si le supone un desahogo. Y no digamos a los que cobran el salario mínimo y se esfuerzan para darle una educación a sus hijos y cuyos hijos además se esfuerzan. 

Becas para 98k al año... es tomar a la gente por idiotas.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> "Hasta 100k", ¿y eso te parece bien? Tú me insultas y me llamas retrasado, pero el que se está haciendo acreedor del calificativo eres precisamente tú xD
> 
> O sea, gano 98k al año, 16.305.828 de pesetas, y necesito una beca para pagarle algo a mi hijo, una beca que asciende a cuanto? Qué le ayuda económicamente a una persona que gana 98k al año una beca? Una putísima mierda xD
> 
> ...



Que no seas tan basiquito, que eres un sectario y ya está.

Las órdenes publicadas por la Comunidad de Madrid utilizan el término renta per cápita familiar como baremo y en concreto se basan en la cifra del INE de 2019, cuando en la región madrileña la media era de 35.913 euros. Eso significa que la familia que opte a una beca el curso que viene tendrá que hacer una cuenta sencilla: los ingresos de la unidad familiar (toda la familia) se dividirán entre el número de miembros computables de todos ellos y el número resultante por cada uno de ellos no podrá superar esos 35.913 euros. Ese cálculo lo confirmó la Consejería de Educación a este periódico hace 10 días y esto implica que puedan tener un cheque aquellas parejas con un hijo que ingresen hasta 107.739 euros, que en definitiva es el resultado de multiplicar 35.913 por los tres miembros de la familia. De la misma manera, las parejas con dos niños que tengan unos ingresos globales de 143.652 euros también podrán optar a esa ayuda, que es el resultado de 35.913 euros por cuatro. O las que tengan tres hijos y unos ingresos en el hogar de 179.565 euros. Y así sucesivamente. Son cálculos basados en la literalidad de las órdenes de Educación. No hace falta “sumar 72 hijos y sueldos” para formar parte de esas 20.000 familias de renta media para acceder a la beca, como asegura la presidenta de Madrid.

Te enteras como funciona? Que no es para millonarios. Que no se quita a los pobres como os gusta decir tanto


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Que no seas tan basiquito, que eres un sectario y ya está.
> 
> Las órdenes publicadas por la Comunidad de Madrid utilizan el término renta per cápita familiar como baremo y en concreto se basan en la cifra del INE de 2019, cuando en la región madrileña la media era de 35.913 euros. Eso significa que la familia que opte a una beca el curso que viene tendrá que hacer una cuenta sencilla: los ingresos de la unidad familiar (toda la familia) se dividirán entre el número de miembros computables de todos ellos y el número resultante por cada uno de ellos no podrá superar esos 35.913 euros. Ese cálculo lo confirmó la Consejería de Educación a este periódico hace 10 días y esto implica que puedan tener un cheque aquellas parejas con un hijo que ingresen hasta 107.739 euros, que en definitiva es el resultado de multiplicar 35.913 por los tres miembros de la familia. De la misma manera, las parejas con dos niños que tengan unos ingresos globales de 143.652 euros también podrán optar a esa ayuda, que es el resultado de 35.913 euros por cuatro. O las que tengan tres hijos y unos ingresos en el hogar de 179.565 euros. Y así sucesivamente. Son cálculos basados en la literalidad de las órdenes de Educación. No hace falta “sumar 72 hijos y sueldos” para formar parte de esas 20.000 familias de renta media para acceder a la beca, como asegura la presidenta de Madrid.
> 
> Te enteras como funciona? Que no es para millonarios. Que no se quita a los pobres como os gusta decir tanto



O sea, la renta media por el número de convivientes del hogar. ¿El hijo también ingresa 35k al año? ¿Eso me está diciendo? 

Bueno pues gracias por aclararme dónde está exactamente el error, la verdad es que no puede estar más claro xD Menuda burrada de ley, se habrá quedado a gusto...


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> O sea, la renta media por el número de convivientes del hogar. ¿El hijo también ingresa 35k al año? ¿Eso me está diciendo?
> 
> Bueno pues gracias por aclararme dónde está exactamente el error, la verdad es que no puede estar más claro xD Menuda burrada de ley, se habrá quedado a gusto...



Es obvio que no has entendido nada, ni como funciona ni cómo se aplica.

Es obvio que a ti no te van a dar la beca, tu tranquilo.

No sufras


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

no comulgo con los peperros pero han sido buenos poniendo a los rojos millonarios defraudadores en su sitio


----------



## Militarícese (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Unidad familiar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Jul 2022)

Joder, pues entonces no se lo dsn ni a uno del Pp...


----------



## Biluao (13 Jul 2022)

Vaya Zascón. Eso ha resonado hasta en la carroza del orgullo gay de jorgito durante las próximas 10 ediciones, por lo menos.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Jul 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Uff me ha dolido hasta a mí



Qué ha dolido? 

Si el tio demuestra que está al dia, que zasca ni que pollas?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (13 Jul 2022)

Entonces los "ricos" solo tienen derecho a pagar....por cosas que no gastan: sanidad pública, colegios públicos....

Os mereceis la mierda que viene, vamos a ser la Venezuela de Europa.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Y es mucho mejor dársela a un pobre, o a 20 pobres, que se esfuercen y hagan méritos, antes que a los hijos de clase alta que van a todo pagado por adelantado. En el origen del concepto "beca" no están los que ganan más de 16 millones de las antiguas pesetas al año, es un sinsentido.



Que para ti no tenga sentido desde tu punto de vista de muerto de hambre es posible, pero yo creo que alguien que paga más del 40% en IRPF más el resto de impuestos tiene incluso más derecho que un homeless paguitero como tú.


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Y es mucho mejor dársela a un pobre, o a 20 pobres, que se esfuercen y hagan méritos, antes que a los hijos de clase alta que van a todo pagado por adelantado. En el origen del concepto "beca" no están los que ganan más de 16 millones de las antiguas pesetas al año, es un sinsentido.



Mira qué es fácil de entender y no hay manera... si esos 20 pobres se esfuerzan y hacen méritos, YA VAN A TENER LA DICHOSA BECA, y si los ricos no dan palo al agua, pues tendrán que pagarse ellos el entretenimiento. De verdad hombre, no hagas más números, que es así.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Jul 2022)

Por qué todos los maricones de izquierda tienen esa mala uva?


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Muchas becas tienen como objeto promover LA EXCELENCIA, se dan a los buenos estudiantes. No todas van a ser para que los padres de ilegales se las gasten en sus vicios mientras sus niños calientan la silla en la escuela y ni siquiera la pisan.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Jul 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Por qué todos los maricones de izquierda tienen esa mala uva?



Porque odian lo que son y envidian a los hetero.


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Mira qué es fácil de entender y no hay manera... si esos 20 pobres se esfuerzan y hacen méritos, YA VAN A TENER LA DICHOSA BECA, y si los ricos no dan palo al agua, pues tendrán que pagarse ellos el entretenimiento. De verdad hombre, no hagas más números, que es así.



Las becas públicas no son para familias que ganan 60, 70, o 100k al año, va contra el principio mismo de las becas en su origen. Si esas familias quieren optar a becas privadas ningún problema, pero las públicas deben servir para promocionar a quienes se esfuerzan desde un origen de renta media o baja. Los que no necesitan becas porque tienen la pasta no pueden ni siquiera optar a ellas, porque no las necesitan, darles esas becas es malversar dinero público, y equiparar esas rentas altas con las medias y bajas es un desprecio. Allá Ayuso con sus tonterías, perderá votos de gente humilde que la votó pensando que no haría cosas como esta...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



lo increíble es que un anormal y degenerado como él pueda ganar tanta pasta por comportarse como una maruja histérica. 

Cualquier choni poligonera la podría reemplazar al instante. No sé esa obsesión de que esté este esperpento a todas horas lavando el cerebro a las marujas .


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Y porque no? No paga impuestos y mucho más porcentualmente? No tiene derecho a sanidad pública tampoco?



¿Y? Una persona que gane 100k al año tiene acceso a los mismos servicios públicos que otro que gane 14k. La diferencia entre uno y otro es el acceso a ciertas coberturas que están destinadas a la población con menos ingresos para que puedan competir en igualdad de condiciones o paliar su situación de vulnerabilidad. 

¿Le damos también acceso al bono social eléctrico a los que ganen más de 100k sólo porque pagan impuestos?


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Y? Una persona que gane 100k al año tiene acceso a los mismos servicios públicos que otro que gane 14k. La diferencia entre uno y otro es el acceso a ciertas coberturas que *están destinadas a la población con menos ingresos para que puedan competir en igualdad de condiciones o paliar su situación de vulnerabilidad.*
> 
> ¿Le damos también acceso al bono social eléctrico a los que ganen más de 100k sólo porque pagan impuestos?



No es una beca por familia numerosa o por bajos ingresos, son becas por *mérito académico *y que puedan estudiar en un colegio privado o concertado a su elección donde el nivel académico es más alto.

No son becas para ayuda de comedor, ni para material escolar ni por ser inmigrante, son becas por nota.

Para esos casos ya hay becas, ayudas y muchas paguitas.

No son becas que vayan a excluir a los más desfavorecidos, si no que se extienden y se amplían por arriba.

Obviamente no vas a entenderlo pues estáis en contra del mérito y el esfuerzo.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Las becas públicas no son para familias que ganan 60, 70, o 100k al año, va contra el principio mismo de las becas en su origen. Si esas familias quieren optar a becas privadas ningún problema, pero las públicas deben servir para promocionar a quienes se esfuerzan desde un origen de renta media o baja. Los que no necesitan becas porque tienen la pasta no pueden ni siquiera optar a ellas, porque no las necesitan, darles esas becas es malversar dinero público, y equiparar esas rentas altas con las medias y bajas es un desprecio. Allá Ayuso con sus tonterías, perderá votos de gente humilde que la votó pensando que no haría cosas como esta...



35k es renta baja en Madrid. Quizás en tu pueblo es un pasta, pero dos adultos que ingresen 35-40k en Madrid no son clase media y con está beca se amplian los siguientes tramos previos que NINGÚN ROJO PROGRE se ha molestado en mirar 

Antes teníamos 3.000 alumnos en Bachillerato a los que se les daban 3.000 euros. *Ahora los 3.000 euros suben a 3.750 para cada familia con renta de menos de 10.000 euros y se establece otro tramo de 2.000 euros para cada familia de renta de más de 10.000*. Los beneficiarios pasan de 3.000 a 12.000»









La Comunidad de Madrid da luz verde a las becas de FP Superior para el próximo curso con un 50% más de beneficiarios


El Consejo de Gobierno ha aprobado hoy una partida presupuestaria de 30,5 millones (+65%) para estas ayudas, un importe que supone 12 millones más dirigidos a estos alumnos que cursan estas enseñanzas no obligatorias en centros privados de la región. El objetivo de esta subida es fomentar la...




www.comunidad.madrid


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> las públicas deben servir para promocionar a quienes se esfuerzan desde un origen de renta media o baja.



No digas "deben", di "deberían", es un matiz importante.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> No digas "deben", di "deberían", es un matiz importante.



Por ser pobre no, por ser buen alumno deberían dar becas. Por ser pobre hay otras paguitas y otras ayudas diferentes a estas becas.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Todos los ROJOS PROGRES HIJOSDELAGRANDISIMAPVTA que comentan aquí solo se quedan con los 100k y que Amancio Ortega ya ha pedido 3 becas para sus hijas, son patéticos, cuando la realidad es que ni conocen ni se han molestado en conocer ni cómo funcionan, ni a quien se le aplica, ni porqué son 35k por miembro familiar ni si son para universidad o bachillerato, si son por resultados académicos o por condición económica familiar desfavorable, nada, ni se molestan en argumentar más que rico malo, ayuso loca. 

Eso sí, 600 millones para ecofeminismo si lo aplauden con las orejas


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> No es una beca por familia numerosa o por bajos ingresos, son becas por *mérito académico *y que puedan estudiar en un colegio privado o concertado a su elección donde el nivel académico es más alto.
> 
> No son becas para ayuda de comedor, ni para material escolar ni por ser inmigrante, son becas por nota.
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué hay que recompensar con dinero público el mérito y el esfuerzo? ¿Estamos gilipollas o que?

Las becas sólo deberían ir destinadas a aquellas personas que por bajos recursos no pueden afrontar los costes de cursar unos estudios, y siempre y cuando aprueben y pasen de curso, de lo contrario no volverá a ser becado más y tendrá que devolver el importe de la beca recibida el año anterior por no cumplir con los requisitos académicos.

El que se pueda costear los estudios no debería de recibir un céntimo del erario público, como es lógico. 

Gilipolleces y demagogia las justas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> *ZASCA*



Jo.
Quiere ser zumbado con cargo a los presupuestos.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Y por qué hay que recompensar con dinero público el mérito y el esfuerzo? ¿Estamos gilipollas o que?
> 
> Las becas sólo deberían ir destinadas a aquellas personas que por bajos recursos no pueden afrontar los costes de cursar unos estudios, y siempre y cuando aprueben y pasen de curso, de lo contrario no volverá a ser becado más y tendrá que devolver el importe de la beca recibida el año anterior por no cumplir con los requisitos académicos.
> 
> ...



Gilipolleces y demagogia las justas, y viene a predicar con el ejemplo el figura...

Y quién decide si se puede costear los estudios esa familia tan rica. Tu? O el soviet? Que vas a mirar los ahorros y decidir?

siempre se ha recompensado a notas altas, no se de casos que se recompense a notas bajas por el mero hecho de venir de una familia con bajos recursos.

Y el erario público está siendo saqueado por demagogos y gilipollas como tú, exactamente dando dinero a asociaciones, chiringuitos y demás contubernios que no necesitan dinero público más que para vivir de puta madre a costa del trabajo ajeno.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Jul 2022)

Hablo la sarten al cazo. Los mayores chorizos y defraudadores a hacienda estan en el pp. Y si no le creeis buscad "goya aguirre". Vaya pajaraa que puede terminar en el trullo por trapalera.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (13 Jul 2022)

Brotaaaal!! Pp humilladooo por un maricon!!


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Gilipolleces y demagogia las justas, y viene a predicar con el ejemplo el figura...
> 
> Y quién decide si se puede costear los estudios esa familia tan rica. Tu? O el soviet? Que vas a mirar los ahorros y decidir?
> 
> ...



Lo decide el nivel de ingresos, no yo ni el soviet, ni siquiera tu puta madre. El nivel de ingresos, paleto.

A las notas más altas se les ha recompensado siempre con la exención en el pago de la matrícula, y en universidades públicas (puede que en concertadas, no lo se), pero desde luego no en centros privados. Ésto último es algo obvio, menos para retrasados por lo que se ve.

Criticas el despilfarro que hay del erario público, y con razón, y vas y defiendes que se le de beca a familias con ese nivel de ingresos en un país con una tremenda falta de servicos públicos.

No eres más tonto porque no entrenas.


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jul 2022)

jj es charoregimen feten, de yate

las becas son para gente pobre y que se esfuerza, todo muy facha


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Y porque no? No paga impuestos y mucho más porcentualmente? No tiene derecho a sanidad pública tampoco?



El argumento está muy bien traído porque lo próximo será decir que los ricos ( rico será cualquiera que no siendo funcionario gane más de 35k al años ) no tienen derecho ni a sanidad publica ni a pensión, que si no a los pobres moritos no les llega para los seis hijos.


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Y por qué hay que recompensar con dinero público el mérito y el esfuerzo? ¿Estamos gilipollas o que?
> [/ que sí





Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Y por qué hay que recompensar con dinero público el mérito y el esfuerzo? ¿Estamos gilipollas o que?



Pues porque facilitar la preparación de personas brillantes es una inversión a futuro, y enriquece un país, ¿te parece motivo pequeño?. Si tenemos el país que tenemos, es en buena parte porque el talento y la capacidad, ni se valora ni se promociona. Luego nos extrañamos de que todo se marchen fuera y esto se haya convertido en un país de camareros... ¿ pero quién en su sano juicio teniendo capacidad va a quedarse en este pozo de m*****?


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Pues porque facilitar la preparación de personas brillantes es una inversión a futuro, y enriquece un país, ¿te parece motivo pequeño?. Si tenemos el país que tenemos, es en buena parte porque el talento y la capacidad, ni se valora ni se promociona. Luego nos extrañamos de que todo se marchen fuera y esto se haya convertido en un país de camareros... ¿ pero quién en su sano juicio teniendo capacidad va a quedarse en este pozo de m*****?



Para lograr eso hay que invertir en educación, en formar a buenos profesores, en actualizar y adaptar los métodos de enseñanza y en mejorar la infraestructura y materiales.

Soltar 3.000€ de beca a todo dios no soluciona una mierda, es un despilfarro de dinero como todo lo que hace éste país.

Ah, y se me olvidaba, incluso haciendo todo lo anterior, nuestro mercado laboral tercermundista echaría por tierra toda esa inversión y trabajo por sus salarios y condiciones de mierda.

La gente que vale en éste país se mete a fucionario si no tiene muchas aspiraciones en la vida. Los que valen y tienen aspiraciones hacen las maletas y se largan antes incluso de acabar los estudios, terminan el último año fuera y empiezan a trabajar inmediatamente con unas condiciones que son ciencia ficción en España.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Lo decide el nivel de ingresos, no yo ni el soviet, ni siquiera tu puta madre. El nivel de ingresos, paleto.
> 
> A las notas más altas se les ha recompensado siempre con la exención en el pago de la matrícula, y en universidades públicas (puede que en concertadas, no lo se), pero desde luego no en centros privados. Ésto último es algo obvio, menos para retrasados por lo que se ve.
> 
> ...



Lo deciden las notas subnormal, matrículas de honor, no la renta, RETRASADO.
NI SIQUIERA SON para universidades precisamente estas becas, listo, que eres muy tonto. SON PARA INSTITUTO Y COLEGIO DE PRIMARIA


Anda a cagar subnormal, JODETE y baila, para ti no hay beca porque eres analfabeto funcional


----------



## Covaleda (13 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> *ZASCA*



Joder, así que eso ha sido el temblor que he notado al mediodía en la meseta.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Pues porque facilitar la preparación de personas brillantes es una inversión a futuro, y enriquece un país, ¿te parece motivo pequeño?. Si tenemos el país que tenemos, es en buena parte porque el talento y la capacidad, ni se valora ni se promociona. Luego nos extrañamos de que todo se marchen fuera y esto se haya convertido en un país de camareros... ¿ pero quién en su sano juicio teniendo capacidad va a quedarse en este pozo de m*****?



Son progres, no les pidas comprender algo así.
Para ellos el progreso es no cagarse encima


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Para lograr eso hay que invertir en educación, en formar a buenos profesores, en actualizar y adaptar los métodos de enseñanza y en mejorar la infraestructura y materiales.
> 
> Soltar 3.000€ de beca a todo dios no soluciona una mierda, es un despilfarro de dinero como todo lo que hace éste país.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí, y PSOE y UP llevan 4 años haciendo eso a que si.

O en Andalucia después de 40 años la región es referente de nivel académico.

Porque las medidas progres funcionan. Si.


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Lo deciden las notas subnormal, matrículas de honor, no la renta, RETRASADO.
> NI SIQUIERA SON para universidades precisamente estas becas, listo, que eres muy tonto. SON PARA INSTITUTO Y COLEGIO DE PRIMARIA
> 
> 
> Anda a cagar subnormal, JODETE y baila, para ti no hay beca porque eres analfabeto funcional



Me suda la polla para que tipo de estudios sean, ESO, Balchillerato, FP, Máster, etc. 

El orden de los factores no altera el producto.

Sigue lamiendo el culo de los políticos hijos de puta y sus ocurrencias de mierda para captar el voto de retrasados como tú. 

Por subnormales como tú, de izquierda derecha a derecha, es que estamos como estamos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Son para buenos estudiantes. No para la moronegrada por el mero hecho de ser pobres.


----------



## jolu (13 Jul 2022)

Le damos la beca a un etniano en vez de a un futuro físico nuclear.

Después no extrañamos de que cualquier tecnología tenga nombre raro (siemens, General electric, cisco...) en vez de pepe,paco,juan...

Cualquiera que valga, ante la falta se ayudas se marcha.


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Claro que sí, y PSOE y UP llevan 4 años haciendo eso a que si.
> 
> O en Andalucia después de 40 años la región es referente de nivel académico.
> 
> Porque las medidas progres funcionan. Si.



Yo no soy un fanboy de nadie, no le bailo el agua a nadie, retrasado.

Son todos una panda de hijos de puta que se llevan cargando el país desde hace más de 40 años.

Sigue creyendo que la mierda de uno huele mejor que la del otro, bufón.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿Les damos una beca a los hijos de Bill Gates entonces? ¿Qué me dices?



Si sacan matrículas, por supuesto. Se trata de motivar a los estudiantes para que se apliquen. No de pagarle cosas a los pobres solo por ser pobres.


----------



## Mark_ (13 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Le damos la beca a un etniano en vez de a un futuro físico nuclear.
> 
> Después no extrañamos de que cualquier tecnología tenga nombre raro (siemens, General electric, cisco...) en vez de pepe,paco,juan...
> 
> Cualquiera que valga, ante la falta se ayudas se marcha.



Si, sobre todo las becas de EE.UU, cuyos estudiantes se tiran años pagandolas porque no son becas, son préstamos, y las matrículas son astronómicas, incluso en universidades de mierda.

Que buen ejemplo has puesto para defender que las becas ayudan a la excelencia académica.

Mejorar la formación de profesores, actualizar y adaptar métodos de estudios, mejorar infraestructuras y materiales, conectar mejor la formación teórica con la inclusión en el mercado laboral, etc ya si eso lo hablamos otro día.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jul 2022)

El PP hay que reconocer que tiene una buena escuela de CMs, aquí tenemos a @El Promotor , son CMs de calidac.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Yo no soy un fanboy de nadie, no le bailo el agua a nadie, retrasado.
> 
> Son todos una panda de hijos de puta que se llevan cargando el país desde hace más de 40 años.
> 
> Sigue creyendo que la mierda de uno huele mejor que la del otro, bufón.



Entonces de qué te vienes quejando aquí, si Madrid es una isla entre la ruina precisamente por las políticas que lleva tomando más de dos décadas.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Me suda la polla para que tipo de estudios sean, ESO, Balchillerato, FP, Máster, etc.
> 
> El orden de los factores no altera el producto.
> 
> ...



Ok progre.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El argumento está muy bien traído porque lo próximo será decir que los ricos ( rico será cualquiera que no siendo funcionario gane más de 35k al años ) no tienen derecho ni a sanidad publica ni a pensión, que si no a los pobres moritos no les llega para los seis hijos.



Eso llevo diciendo yo bastante tiempo con la diferencia de 25000 en vez de 35000.

Los ricos de 25000 año pagarán la sanidad y la educación pero no tendrán derecho a ella


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jul 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Eso llevo diciendo yo bastante tiempo con la diferencia de 25000 en vez de 35000.
> 
> Los ricos de 25000 año pagarán la sanidad y la educación pero no tendrán derecho a ella



A eso vamos. Y tragaremos, claro que sí.


----------



## birdland (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD




por ? 

Lo Increíble es que se le de becas hasta al mas zopenco y vago 
Las becas para los mejores , tengan dinero o no


----------



## Trejo (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Más bien 100.000 al mes. Leí una vez que este tío andaba cerca de los 2 millones anuales.


----------



## jolu (13 Jul 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ...
> Mejorar la formación de profesores, actualizar y adaptar métodos de estudios, mejorar infraestructuras y materiales, conectar mejor la formación teórica con la inclusión en el mercado laboral, etc ya si eso lo hablamos otro día.



¿Te refieres a Monedero y Rata Chepuda?
¿Ese nivel de profesorado?

Y por supuesto que se pase de curso con 5 suspensos.


----------



## koul (13 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Pues porque facilitar la preparación de personas brillantes es una inversión a futuro, y enriquece un país, ¿te parece motivo pequeño?. Si tenemos el país que tenemos, es en buena parte porque el talento y la capacidad, ni se valora ni se promociona. Luego nos extrañamos de que todo se marchen fuera y esto se haya convertido en un país de camareros... ¿ pero quién en su sano juicio teniendo capacidad va a quedarse en este pozo de m*****?



Claro, claro...y luego aplaudís con las orejas cuando el hermanísimo se lo lleva crudo o cuando el primo del otro se lo llleva para Ferraris.
Sois vosotros los que alabáis los pelotazos y denostáis el mérito. Ajo y agua.


----------



## NIKK (13 Jul 2022)

¿Que le pasa al maricón de Badalona ahora?


----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

birdland dijo:


> por ?
> 
> Lo Increíble es que se le de becas hasta al mas zopenco y vago
> Las becas para los mejores , tengan dinero o no



Una beca no es un premio a la nota más alta, es un instrumento de financiación para paliar las dificultades económicas de aquellos que lo ameriten. 

Por definición la beca se da a los mejores, a aquellos que con su expediente demuestran su capacidad y esfuerzo. Por lo tanto esa demagogia sobra. 

La cuestión es, y no tiene vuelta de hoja, que las *dificultades económicas* que puede pasar una familia que gane de 50.000 para arriba al año, no son nada con las dificultades que pasa de hecho una familia que ingresa menos de 50k al año. Y por tanto, y por pura lógica, determinados niveles de renta no necesitan EN ABSOLUTO ningún tipo de beca, mientras que en otros entornos, y con un paro juvenil muy por encima de la media de la UE, las becas suponen la diferencia entre la posibilidad de prosperar o no, o de hacerlo mucho más lentamente. 

Me asombra que esto se discuta.


----------



## Elsexy (13 Jul 2022)

Lo penetraron sin vaselina. Y de esta vez seguro que no le gustó


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Una beca no es un premio a la nota más alta, es un instrumento de financiación para paliar las dificultades económicas de aquellos que lo ameriten.
> 
> Por definición la beca se da a los mejores, a aquellos que con su expediente demuestran su capacidad y esfuerzo. Por lo tanto esa demagogia sobra.
> 
> ...



Las becas a las personas con escasos recursos económicos, fueron implantadas en la dictadura de Franco. Y por supuesto, las familias pudientes no optaban a ellas.


----------



## Burbunauta (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## WasP (13 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las becas a las personas con escasos recursos económicos, fueron implantadas en la dictadura de Franco. Y por supuesto, las familias pudientes no optaban a ellas.



Es que es de cajón, lo haga Franco o su porquero. Es como si a un tio que tiene un yate le regalas otro, y al pobre pescador que sale en su barquichuela con sus redes le dices que se las apañe como pueda y esforzándose mucho, pero que ni hablar de financiación para un barco más grande, mejores redes o lo que necesite. 

De locos.


----------



## Eremita (13 Jul 2022)

Las becas ademas de ser para gente que demuestre unos mínimos, deberían conllevar una contraprestación social. Veríamos como los ricos no las usarían y a los pobres llorando, gritando y protestando.


----------



## birdland (13 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Una beca no es un premio a la nota más alta, es un instrumento de financiación para paliar las dificultades económicas de aquellos que lo ameriten.
> 
> Por definición la beca se da a los mejores, a aquellos que con su expediente demuestran su capacidad y esfuerzo. Por lo tanto esa demagogia sobra.
> 
> ...




si , si que es un premio , al esfuerzo o a la inteligencia ....y no veo el motivo de discriminación . es como decir que la seguridad social es solo para los que no puedan pagarse una privada cosa que de hecho ya pasa ....” los ricos “ pagan impuestos con los que se pagan esas becas , y si tienen un hijo que se esfuerza se merecen tener acceso a esas becas 

pero también es cierto que los que pueden mandan a sus hijos a la privada ....la pública , precisamente , es “educación” y no enseñanza ,por cierto , este ultimo año ya se han ocupado de acabar con la enseñanza pública 

y lo de que las becas son para los mejores no es cierto , es para muchos que sin ser los mejores ( ni de cerca ) tienen los requisitos adecuados para esas becas , requisitos que no son por méritos académicos 

me asombra que eso se discuta


----------



## Pajirri (14 Jul 2022)

yo soy wilson mailloma y quiero mi veka.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Jul 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Por qué todos los maricones de izquierda tienen esa mala uva?



Las hemorroides y prolapsos cuando le meten el pollon via rectal y duele solo piensan en Franco , vox y la pp


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Es que es de cajón, lo haga* Franco* o su porquero. Es como si a un tio que tiene un yate le regalas otro, y al pobre pescador que sale en su barquichuela con sus redes le dices que se las apañe como pueda y esforzándose mucho, pero que ni hablar de financiación para un barco más grande, mejores redes o lo que necesite.
> 
> De locos.



Ya tardaba en sacar a FRANCO, putos subnormales con el mantra rayados mentales mononeuronales


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Si los hijos de Bill Gates sacan todo matrícula de honor porque no pedazo de sectario?



Pues porque no les hace falta ninguna , las becas son ayudas para buenos estudiantes que no tienen recursos economicos.

De todos modos yo estoy en contra de becas en efectivo, se deberia dar alojamiento ,comida y libros.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jul 2022)

Isabel Díaz Ayuso entregará sus becas educativas en "orden inverso a la magnitud de la renta"


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, entregará sus becas educativas en "orden inverso a la magnitud de la renta".




okdiario.com







> El Gobierno madrileño, liderado por *Isabel Díaz Ayuso*, hará entrega de sus becas educativas a las familias solicitantes «siguiendo el orden inverso a la magnitud de la renta per cápita familiar, hasta agotar los fondos destinados a estas becas», es decir, primero la recibirán los que menor renta tienen y, después, y sólo si quedan fondos disponibles para ello, la recibirán las familias que tienen una renta mayor.


----------



## Camaro SS (14 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Increíble que te roben dinero para los estudios de los hijos de los demás y no para el tuyo, si.


----------



## el futuro (14 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los ricos son los que más pagan por lo tanto los que más derechos a beca tienen.



Es lo suyo, lo lógico es dar más al que menos lo necesita, y quitarle más a quien menos puede dar.


----------



## el futuro (14 Jul 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Increíble que te roben dinero para los estudios de los hijos de los demás y no para el tuyo, si.



Exacto, lo suyo que es no dar estudios a nadie porque nadie tiene porqué quitarte nada.
Luego después puedes darte un paseo por la cañada real para disfrutar de lo cosechado o ver como la gente extrañamente te atraca por la calle o te roba el coche.


----------



## Dr Robert (14 Jul 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Pues porque no les hace falta ninguna , las becas son ayudas para buenos estudiantes que no tienen recursos economicos.



Estoy también de acuerdo en que el objetivo de las becas deben ser los estudiantes en esa "intersección" : bajos recursos + alto rendimiento académico

Ahora bien, no estoy seguro de que esas 2 condiciones tengan el mismo peso específico. Dicho de otro modo, si las condiciones de rendimiento académico permiten que el 90% de estudiantes (por decir algo) tengan acceso a beca, el umbral de renta debería también cubrir al 90% de hogares.
También cabría modular el coste local de la vida, no es lo mismo 50K€ de renta anual en Madrid que en Badajoz


----------



## kornconath (14 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> "Hasta 100k", ¿y eso te parece bien? Tú me insultas y me llamas retrasado, pero el que se está haciendo acreedor del calificativo eres precisamente tú xD
> 
> O sea, gano 98k al año, 16.305.828 de pesetas, y necesito una beca para pagarle algo a mi hijo, una beca que asciende a cuanto? Qué le ayuda económicamente a una persona que gana 98k al año una beca? Una putísima mierda xD
> 
> ...




No te están insultando, sino definiendo. 

Si cobras 98k al año salvo que seas un chupóptero es porque se presupone das un servicio valioso a la sociedad o al menos a parte de ella. No por ello tu familia debería estar discriminada.

Ser clase media ya te digo que no es cobrar 30k, de hecho considérate pobre.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si son brillantes, sí.



claro! tú qué vas a decir!!!


----------



## Ynos (14 Jul 2022)

Las becas para los buenos estudiantes , ganen lo que ganen los padres.


----------



## WasP (14 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Isabel Díaz Ayuso entregará sus becas educativas en "orden inverso a la magnitud de la renta"
> 
> 
> La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, entregará sus becas educativas en "orden inverso a la magnitud de la renta".
> ...



Es decir, se entiende que las becas son un instrumento de financiación económica para personas cuya renta es baja, no un premio por tener buenas notas como muchos foreros han dicho por aquí. Vale, me parece correcto. 

Lo que no me parece correcto es que la gente con más de 50k al año de renta pueda siquiera optar a esas becas, porque sencillamente no lo necesitan. Es ampliar la cobertura del instrumento a capas de población que estaban lógicamente excluidas, por buenas razones, meter en competencia injusta a quienes no tienen la menor necesidad de optar a una beca.


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Jul 2022)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Estoy también de acuerdo en que el objetivo de las becas deben ser los estudiantes en esa "intersección" : bajos recursos + alto rendimiento académico
> 
> Ahora bien, no estoy seguro de que esas 2 condiciones tengan el mismo peso específico. Dicho de otro modo, si las condiciones de rendimiento académico permiten que el 90% de estudiantes (por decir algo) tengan acceso a beca, el umbral de renta debería también cubrir al 90% de hogares.
> También cabría modular el coste local de la vida, no es lo mismo 50K€ de renta anual en Madrid que en Badajoz



Por eso digo que las becas deberian consistir en comida, alojamiento y materiales de estudio.
No pueden acabar gastandose en comprar una playstation.


----------



## UsufructO (14 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> *ZASCA*



Ya te pongo la noticia entera... 

Zasca... En toda la boca.... Y al puto ignore por gilipollas....


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Jul 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Ya te pongo la noticia entera...
> 
> Zasca... En toda la boca.... Y al puto ignore por gilipollas....



¿En toda la boca?

Yo acabo de leer a una marika histérica que sale por peteneras cuando le han arreao en tol hocico.

"ahora me llamaréis etarra"  Anda vete a fregar....


----------



## UsufructO (14 Jul 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿En toda la boca?
> 
> Yo acabo de leer a una marika histérica que sale por peteneras cuando le han arreao en tol hocico.
> 
> "ahora me llamaréis etarra"  Anda vete a fregar....



Me suda la polla que sea una marica histerica, tiene los papeles al dia... Pues eso... Zas en toda la puta boca al Pp y a los homofobos que seguramente sean mas maricones que el....


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jul 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Ya te pongo la noticia entera...
> 
> Zasca... En toda la boca.... Y al puto ignore por gilipollas....



Tú sí que eres gilipollas. Al tolai lo pillaron y ha tenido líos hasta hace nada, ahora, después de pagar, claro que está al día.









Las confesiones de Jorge Javier Vázquez sobre sus problemas con Hacienda


Jorge Javier Vázquez confiesa padecer un "sufrimiento terrible" por culpa de Hacienda #Salvame #JorgeJavier #yoveosalvame #Hacienda




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com








> El problema no es tanto la *inspección *sino lo que encontraron. El presentador montó un pequeño entramado para desgravar y tener que *pagar menos* y fue cazado.



Así que baja esos humos, zopenco.


----------



## Kubernet0 (14 Jul 2022)

Hola, los que "ganamos" más de 100k al año acabamos con un agujero considerable regalado a hacienda así que por qué no iban a poder optar a beca mis hijos? Ya tributo por tres o cuatro personas, así que al menos que me den lo mismo que al resto, ¿no?


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jul 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Hola, los que "ganamos" más de 100k al año acabamos con un agujero considerable regalado a hacienda así que por qué no iban a poder optar a beca mis hijos? Ya tributo por tres o cuatro personas, así que al menos que me den lo mismo que al resto, ¿no?



Cuando implanten la dictadura del proletariado irán a por tus bienes, como en la Rusia del 17.... es el sueño húmedo del Fraudillo y su banda.


----------



## Kubernet0 (14 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cuando implanten la dictadura del proletariado irán a por tus bienes, como en la Rusia del 17.... es el sueño húmedo del Fraudillo y su banda.



Antes arde mi casa y los hijos de puta del gobierno dentro


----------



## Karlb (14 Jul 2022)

Brootal.


----------



## jolu (14 Jul 2022)

Al final se terminará diciendo que un trabajador que gane mas de 60 mil euros al año no debe tener derecho ni a una pensión, ni a sanidad publica.
De momento sus hijos no tienen derecho a una beca, sólo en Madrid se respeta ese derecho.

Las retenciones por esos "derechos" si son obligatorias.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (14 Jul 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Lo increíble es que alguien que gana 100k al año pueda optar a una beca... De locos xD



Yo voto por no pagar impuestos y cada uno se paga lo suyo, es lo más justo, polémica solucionada, no debes nada y no te deben nada


----------



## WasP (14 Jul 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> Yo voto por no pagar impuestos y cada uno se paga lo suyo, es lo más justo, polémica solucionada, no debes nada y no te deben nada



Si una sociedad no tiene un "ascensor social" funcionando eso termina generando muchos más problemas de los que soluciona "no deber nada". Y tenerlo genera muchas más oportunidades que inconvenientes. Las becas son buenas para el conjunto de la sociedad, y su ausencia es inherentemente perjudicial.

Me parece genial que opines así pero creo que no te has parado a pensar más allá.


----------



## Schenker (14 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> ...Al tolai lo pillaron y ha tenido líos hasta hace nada, ahora, después de pagar, claro que está al día.



No es que haya pagado a Hacienda ni "tenga sus papeles al día". Habrá llegado al acuerdo de pagar la deuda a plazos, en meses o años. Mientras vaya cumpliendo con los plazos le sale que está al corriente de pago, aunque le falte todavía un pico.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Jul 2022)

Desgraciada. Mira que no subir los impuestos aún más.


----------

